# BSoD 0xc00021a



## XPUser1991 (Mar 5, 2010)

i am using windows 8 Release Preview 64-bit on my Macbook pro, and i booted windows 8 but got impatient and pushed the power button when i didn't see anything on the screen which caused the login screen to flash and the computer to shutdown, now when i select windows 8 all i get is the 0xc00021a and then it reboots, then it tries to use automatic recovery which fails and it reboots again and the whole process starts again, what do i do?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Re-install it?


----------

